# Any good Point-And-Click Game Makers?



## Valery91Thunder (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't really know if this is the right place to post this thread; feel free to move this around if you find a more comfortable place for it.

So lately I've been playing the "Alice Is Dead" point and click game series and I really got carried away, making me want to build my own point and click adventure myself.
I don't know how to use Flash, actually, and furthermore I'd be more comfortable if the final product would be a .exe, or something similar, so I thought about using a point-and-click game maker to build an adventure.

I was wondering if anyone of you guys could suggest me a good program, if you know some or use/have used some.
It has to support custom graphic as backgrounds, items and sprites as I think I'll draw them myself and for now I don't care if you can't do much with it: I'm just gonna play with it doing supersimple stuff until I'll have the basics.
So any suggestions?


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 25, 2010)

Only one I know of that comes to mind is Game Maker - fairly simple drag and drop stuff, but it gets a little harder with the triggers

Not much (if any) coding needed. Since I am on my itouch I can't actually post a link to the site but googling it shouldn't be hard.

Edit: it seems it is made by YoYo games should be like the first one to come up with google

Also: be sure to get the free version - the Pro version just adds some extra tools with a fee


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes Game Maker all the way. I was programming Megaman style shooter complete with wall jump gun changes and all, when i was in the 6th grade. GTA style birds view is easy too. You just draw your sprites. Then ad code. You don't even need to know how to program cause there are scripts all around to use


----------



## Meeple (Oct 27, 2010)

Yup... YoYo Game Maker, some people are learning it in College.. it's very basic to say the least, much prefer UDK personally <3 or Unity.


----------



## Riptor (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that you're going to want Adventure Game Studio if you're going for a Sierra/Lucasarts style game. I guess it might be pos

I'm not really sure how good advanced the engine actually is in terms of graphical capability, but there's been a lot of really good, professional games made with this, like the Quest For Glory 2 VGA remake.

Other than that, you could try your luck poking around here and see if you can find anything, although there's a lot of old and outdated systems in there.


----------



## Epicz (Sep 3, 2013)

Software name                            difficulty of use                                    some of these are game makers
Adventure maker                                 easy                                                                    level makers/editors
game maker                                        easy                                                        or just tools to help u make games
unity                                                 hard                                                    the first two i recommend for making
unreal                                                hard                                                       point and click games like for        
craft studio                                         N/A                                                        example find hidden items and lick
construct                                           hard                                                        on them to add them to your 
blitxmax                                              N/A                                                        inventory aka HOG games
torque                                                N/A                                                        hide and go seek games
multimedia fusion                                  N/A                                                        the N/A marked game editors i 
flixel                                                    N/A                                                      have not tried so
flashpunk                                            N/A
stencyl                                               N/A
turbulenz                                           N/Aarcadegame studio                                                           medium
*M.U.G.E.N.                                                                             hard*
cocos2d                                                                              hard
wave                                                                                      N/A
gamesalad                                                                          hard
starling                                                                                N/A
corona sdk                                                                          N/A
marmalade                                                                         N/A
*zgame editor                                                                       N/A*
phaser                                                                                  N/A
impact                                                                                   N/A
gamestart                                                                               N/A 

kodu                                                                                       N/A
scratch                                                                                     N/A
hero engine                                                                             N/A
blender                                                                                  hard
love                                                                                           N/A
Poly code                                                                                 N/A
monkey engine                                                                       N/A
winternute studio                                                                      N/A
visionaire studio                                                                    N/A
*rpg maker                                                                                N/A*
*adrift                                                                                            N/A*
twine                                                                                             N/A
*ren'py                                                                                          N/A*
ogre                                                                                              N/A
*chipmunk                                                                                    N/A*
box2d                                                                                           N/A
Ogmo Editor                                                                             N/A


----------



## Epicz (Sep 3, 2013)

Adventure maker               easy//////////recommended for pont and click games
gamemaker                     easy//////////recommended for pont and click games
unity                         hard 
unreal                        hard 
craft studio                  N/A 
construct                     hard  
blitxmax                      N/A 
torque                        N/A 
multimedia fusion             N/A 
flixel                        N/A 
flashpunk                     N/A
stencyl                       N/A
turbulenz                     N/A
Aarcadegame studio            medium
M.U.G.E.N.                    hard
cocos2d                       hard
wave                          N/A
gamesalad                     hard
starling                      N/A
corona sdk                    N/A
marmalade                     N/A
zgame editor                  N/A
phaser                        N/A
impact                        N/A
gamestart                     N/A 
kodu                          N/A
scratch                       N/A
hero engine                   N/A
blender                       hard
love                          N/A
Poly code                     N/A
monkey engine                 N/A
winternute studio             N/A


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 3, 2013)

Gonna throw it out there like so many have already but *Game Maker *is where it's at. I've made several little games on it but only one nearing anywhere near completion.


----------



## septango (Sep 3, 2013)

power point, no really


----------

